# phone



## whererusunlight? (Sep 3, 2011)

It's been two weeks and a few days. I'm doing better than the first week but still hurting. 
She was under my phone plan. I never cancelled it. I got a text message from verizon saying that my password has been changed. I thought that was strange and called Verizon and they explained that someone had called last night trying to assume liability on her phone number. They said they were me. Nice...


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

whererusunlight? said:


> It's been two weeks and a few days. I'm doing better than the first week but still hurting.
> She was under my phone plan. I never cancelled it. I got a text message from verizon saying that my password has been changed. I thought that was strange and called Verizon and they explained that someone had called last night trying to assume liability on her phone number. They said they were me. Nice...


I hear ya...got a tech support questionnaire email from our web/email host the other day asking how their service was with "my request". My W called to try to change pw's, etc. I have started a new web domain for my site and left her the old account, "helped her out" with that one (as I am the admin and had to make the changes). Can't log in to AT&T anymore either, as that was under her name and she's changed login info. Funny thing is I wanna remove myself from our family plan, but I *can't*, because I now have no clearance to make changes to the account. she has to do it for me...great. Sure things like this will go away soon enough, but kind of a reminder of the craziness taking place, in the form of annoying little details that neither of us want to talk to the other person about. Good luck...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

This is highly illegal activity. Even more so if you have filed. You need to talk to Verizon's fraud department. If you two have attorneys have yours tell hers what she did.

As for the AT&T situation, if it's in her name go get your own phone. She will have to assume responsibility.

In separation situations and esp. when you file, things like joint phone accounts and such are often forbidden from being changed.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Opps! Double post.

Okay, so I'll add:
I don't know if you're separated or have filed but either way you likely have some recourse. There is no expectation of access if the account is in your name.


----------

